# Northwest Florida lawn journal



## moto414 (Aug 5, 2019)

Hey I'm new to the lawn game but a follower for a long time! Moved into the house about 2 years ago and have been renovating everything. With the lawn I'm 22 bushes removed and 8 trees removed and grinded.

This last weekend I just installed a new sprinkler system in the front yard which Is my main priority.

That's my ole man helping out on his vacation he put in serious work this weekend and I really couldn't do it without him. Nothing like some father son lawn care


----------



## moto414 (Aug 5, 2019)

All in and installed with pretty dang good coverage everywhere!

My soil was just pure sand no nutrients at all to grow so I put down 20 black kow bags but gotta get about 20 more! She is coming along!


----------

